

Online textbook on mozart/oz, (logical) nlp and constraint programming - marshallp
http://www.ps.uni-saarland.de/~niehren/Web/Vorlesungen/Oz-NL-SS01/vorlesung/index.html

======
setori88
The xdg framework is quite astounding. <http://www.mozart-
oz.org/mogul/doc/debusmann/xdk/> with a paper here:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.113...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.113.6350&rep=rep1&type=pdf)
It uses oz's advanced constraint spaces over different input types of lexicons
for a sentence. It then verifies if that sentence grammar is valid or not. Or
you can feed it a number of words and it will construct different valid
sentences. It is surprisingly accurate and quick. Good to build language
learning programs. give it a try

